# RAZR ICS ROM



## 45190

Okay guys, I'm considering upgrading my X to a RAZR MAXX and I was wondering if there was a pretty decent CM9 or AOKP rom and what the progress on it was.


----------



## fbm111

From what I have seen no, they are all suffering from RIL issues, camera issues. There probably won't be fully functional one until moto releases their ICS for the razr.


----------



## 45190

fbm111 said:


> From what I have seen no, they are all suffering from RIL issues, camera issues. There probably won't be fully functional one until moto releases their ICS for the razr.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## joelcableguy

Not true, Camera & FCC are both reported working, just make sure you read entire 1st post on install.

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/348-romaokp-m4-axi0m-kang-razr/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jhalsey205

I have a Razr Maxx and love it. Ditched a Gnex for it (love Moto build quality, phone radios, etc). I have been running Droid Theory's Axiom AOKP (ICS) and Nitroglycerine's Eclipse Rom (Gingerbread). I love Axiom but occasional / intermittent data issues. Eclipse (v1.3) is rock solid. I have it ADW Ex with an ICS theme and WidgetLocker with ICS lock screen. Its tough to beat.

Still, I install each new iteration of DT's Axiom and marvel at the progress. Almost ready to make the move to ICS basaed rom full time.


----------



## -TSON-

The only major crippling problem on ICS right now is the hardware acceleration making some videos not play. everything else is super minor.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## 45190

Thanks all, by the time I get my MAXX I'm sure the ICS roms will be coming along pretty well if development is progressing as fast as DROID X development. And either way, I'm sure that there is a blazingly fast GB from I could use.


----------



## -TSON-

We only have like 2 GB ROMs. They're both super stable, but all of the workforce is going into ICS, basically.


----------



## HAX

-TSON- said:


> We only have like 2 GB ROMs. They're both super stable, but all of the workforce is going into ICS, basically.


Besides Eclipse, what other GB ROM are you referring to?


----------



## ddemlong

Yeah ICS on a GB Kernel is the big issue. I haven't bothered with any of them until we get ICS. At that point its all game. I love Eclipse ROM and it is one of the best. There are a bunch of GB Roms... most dev's however are no longer on rootzwiki.

Look Here for list of ROM and DL links


----------



## drumtrucker

jhalsey205 said:


> I have a Razr Maxx and love it. Ditched a Gnex for it (love Moto build quality, phone radios, etc). I have been running Droid Theory's Axiom AOKP (ICS) and Nitroglycerine's Eclipse Rom (Gingerbread). I love Axiom but occasional / intermittent data issues. Eclipse (v1.3) is rock solid. I have it ADW Ex with an ICS theme and WidgetLocker with ICS lock screen. Its tough to beat.
> 
> Still, I install each new iteration of DT's Axiom and marvel at the progress. Almost ready to make the move to ICS basaed rom full time.


How's you get ICS lockscreen (on Eclipse?)?


----------



## itzAstonish

drumtrucker said:


> How's you get ICS lockscreen (on Eclipse?)?


Download it in the market/play store


----------

